# Clinton Anderson's No Worries Club



## Colorado Dobes (Nov 12, 2008)

Has anyone ever joined? Is it worth the $200 a year?


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

If you are just getting started using his methods or just use some but not all, it is not really worth it. There are some great people on there.

If you love his methods, follow it to the letter, like "free" dvds and journals, discounts on his dvds and equipment, have an interest in the apprenticeship program, free or discounted tickets to events, then yeah, you'll probably like it.


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

I am a no worries club member and I love the club.
The forums are helpful, the dvd's and magazines are really nice too. And you get a discount if you are a club member on things you order from them (phone orders only) as well as free tickets to the tour.

They also send emails with training tips and other information.

Personally, I think its worth it ... but thats just me.

You can join for 20.00 a month and see if you like it first - if not, just cancel.


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

How long have you been a member? My membership expired in May, and I didn't have enough to renew at the time. I may though, eventually. I miss some of the people that I never got around to friending on Facebook.


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

I've been a member since Sept 2008


----------

